# RR: 129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467



## Trout

*1.	Gulda, Abbado (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1960)










2.	Casadesus, Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1962)










3.	Anda (piano & cond.), Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums	(1978)










4.	Kovacevich, C. Davis (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1978)










5.	A. Fischer, Sawallisch (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1979)










6.	Brendel, Marriner (cond.), Academy of St. Martin in the Fields	(1983)










7.	Bilson, Gardiner (cond.), English Baroque Soloists	(1970)










8.	Perahia (piano & cond.), English Chamber Orchestra	(1993)










9.	Lipatti, Karajan (cond.), Lucerne Festival Orchestra	(1976)










10.	Pires, Abbado (cond.), Chamber Orchestra of Europe	(1966)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Gulda, Abbado (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1975)
2.	Casadesus, Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1961)
3.	Anda (piano & cond.), Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums	(1961)
4.	Kovacevich, C. Davis (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1973)
5.	A. Fischer, Sawallisch (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1958)
6.	Brendel, Marriner (cond.), Academy of St. Martin in the Fields	(1981)
7.	Bilson, Gardiner (cond.), English Baroque Soloists	(1987)
8.	Perahia (piano & cond.), English Chamber Orchestra	(1976)
9.	Lipatti, Karajan (cond.), Lucerne Festival Orchestra	(1950)
10.	Pires, Abbado (cond.), Chamber Orchestra of Europe	(1993)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------



## Kieran

The opening movement of #21 is my desert island disc. It swims through the moods with ease, it has a magnificent "chorus" and generally speaking, it's the personification of dazzling musical brilliance...


----------

